# WTB. Junkers 6060-5 Bauhaus



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

*WTB. Junkers 6060-5 Bauhaus*


View Advert


Junkers 6060-5 Bauhaus. *Needed!*

Please??

Had to put a price in to make the ad work. But I do expect to pay a bit more.




*Advertiser*

Robden



*Date*

22/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£5.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

